# Veteran Jazz Guitarist John Abercrombie Dead At 72



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

http://ottawacitizen.com/entertainment/jazzblog/rip-john-abercrombie

I'll miss this fine guitarist.


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

Sorry to hear he has passed. I hope he and Michael Brecker hook up in heaven to jam.


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

I heard the news on NPR while commuting home yesterday. There was a pause between stories and then the gentle picking of guitar strings. I thought, "I recognize that subtle style." Alas, the sad new was revealed. I hope he is resting peacefully.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Dug this one out of my collection to have a listen upon hearing the news. It seemed appropriate. And the music, of course, is good.


----------

